# Ostrich Osso Bucco



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

10 pieces ostrich osso bucco cut approx. 5-8 oz. each from the neck
2 onions, diced 
2 carrots, diced 
2 branch celery, diced
3 sprigs each fresh thyme 
3 sprigs each fresh rosemary 
1 bay leaf 
5 cloves of garlic, minced 
1 &amp 1/2 qt. red wine 
1 gallon brown veal or beef stock 
2 qt. chicken stock
2 T. tomato paste
3 tomatoes, diced
5 T. olive oil 
salt and pepper to taste 
&nbsp

&nbsp

Sauté ostrich in olive oil until nicely brown. 
Add onion, carrot, celery and garlic and continue sautéing until lightly colored. 
Add herbs, tomatoes, wine and stock. Simmer covered 2 1/2 to 4 hours depending on the size of the osso bucco. Meat should be very tender.
Remove meat and set aside. 
Reduce stock until it has a smooth, thicker consistency. Taste and adjust seasoning. 
Serve on noodles, rice beans or boiled potatoes.&nbsp


----------

